# Tim Mullen [email protected]! - MK3 12v VR6 - Quickest SFWD VW!!!



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Merry Christmas VW Vortex!

Congrats to Tim Mullen - MK3 12v VR6 - Quickest SFWD VW!!!*

Tim ran a blistering [email protected] mph on Saturday Qualifying at the World Cup Finals at MIR!

Some basic set-up details:
MK3 Golf
3.0 12v VR6
Precision 72/85 T4 Turbo
CasteSystems Performance Exhaust Manifold
M20 Motorsports Intake Manifold
Garrett 24x12x4.5" Intercooler with custom end tanks
Stock Head Ports, Stock Connecting Rods
TT 288 Cams
ID2000cc Fuel Injectors
Pump E85 Fuel
Lugtronic 4-Speed Dog Box with Custom Ratios
Clutch Masters Twin Disc Clutch
DSS Level 5 Axles
MT 24".5x9" Slicks
Lugtronic stand-alone ECU, Custom Wire Harness with Race Options, Lugnuts Tuned.

*More Specs Here: *
http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/52

*
Official E-Racer Productions Video:*


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

awesome:grinsanta:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww, I was hoping that he got that "camero" this time around.


----------



## GoStumpy (Jul 14, 2000)

'dubber said:


> Aww, I was hoping that he got that "camero" this time around.


Look at the trap speed between the two, lol... He is so close to reeling him in.. Awesome video! Amazing car


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Well done as usual. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

eace:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

..and trappin 166..


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Congrats :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Job well done guys! RunLug :thumbup:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Very impressive. Thumbs up !


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

eace: Timmay


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Still on stock rods?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Whoa 

That's how you get it done!! Congrats Tim on hitting the 8's! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

PapioGXL said:


> Still on stock rods?


Ohh yeah. :thumbup:


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Mark Morris said:


> Ohh yeah. :thumbup:


Geezus christ son.


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Very cool, curious to know what kind of power its making to pull off an 8sec run on an mk3 chassis :thumbup:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

It's making over 900 hp to the wheels.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*FV-QR*

F'in A!


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)




----------

